# Bleeding at 25 weeks



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi just wondering if you can offer me any reassurance at all.

I am 25+1 weeks preganant. Yesterday I had a large bleed after going to the toilet (No2). Was def a PV not PR bleed. Was fairly heavy and running down my legs- there were 2 clots about 10p peice sizes. The blood was bright red and not old blood. It filled a sanitary towel after that and then stopped. Have just had a small amount of old brown blood today 9like the end of a period).

I was admitted to maternity assessment unit. Was there for about 5 hours. They were going to put me on a monitor but then said baby was too small so just listened to the heart beat for a while. An SHO checked my cervix with a speculum- she said it was closed but there was still a small amount of blood around it.

They agreed to send me home as bleeding had stopped and i didn't have any pain. have to go back in if bleeding starts again but not having any other follow up.

They didn't seem to have many ideas as to the cause- My placenta is anterior and high so not likely to be placenta previa. she just said sometimes a bit of the placenta can come away- have never heard of this. 

They didn't give me any advice about what to do- I am a nurse and I work 12 hour shifts- was supposed to be on nights this weekend but I have rang in sick as feeling a bit freaked out. But they didn't tell me not to go to work. Have just taken it easy today and not done a lot.

I am just wondering if you have any more ideas about what might have caused it? If its common to bleed at this stage, am I at risk of premature labour because of it, is it likely to happen again, and am I ok to carry on as normal?

Hoping you can gove me some reassurance

thanks

Daisy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am a little surprised that they didn't keep you in overnight. I'm not sure that it would be part of the placenta. Sometimes, you can have unexplained bleeding in pregnancy, and often an answer is never found. Have they arranged for you to have a scan or anything? Had you had intercourse prior to the bleed? When is your next hospital appointment? It might be worth arranging to are your consultant next week and having a chat with them, and obviously if you have any further bleeding or start to have any pain or reduction in movements, ring the hospital immediately. 
You did the right thing in staying off work today, it might be best to have the next couple of shifts off to just check that everything has settled down fully,

Sorry I've not been much help, 
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi emilycaitlyn,

Thank you for the reply. They did discuss keeping me in but as the bleeding had stopped and they weren't monitoring me at all they said I could go home- got the feeling if they hadn't been so busy I might have had to stay- but that might be a bit cynical!

We hadn't had intercourse (only done it once since IVF as just dont feel (emotionally!!) comfortable with it).  

They havn't arranged any follow up at all and no scan. I have a midwife appt at my GP's on monday- so may speak to her. Dont have a hospital appt til dec (32 weeks).


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, your midwife will be able to arrange an earlier appointment if you with the consultant if you feel that you would like it,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlyn

Thought I'd just give you a quick update.

Thankfully havn't had any more bleeding! 

I saw my midwife this morning. She was fantastic and has arranged a follow up for me for next thurs with obstetrician to discuss bleeding and has requested they do a reassurance scan. She also got me to see GP who was amazing also and has signed me off work for another 2 weeks and said I could just see how I feel at the end of 2 weeks and could have a bit longer if I need it. Feel very looked after. Baby was fine- heatbeat pounding away and measuring perfectly for dates!! Feeling much calmer this afternoon- like everything might just actually be OK. 


Thank you for your support.


Daisy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad you've got some follow up sorted, let me know how you get on xx


----------

